# Glasgow Nomad Golf Society



## Grant85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Folks, 

My situation will be familiar to many of you. 

Age 30 & a keen golfer. Now with life events, baby, new house, more demanding job... it is going to be a real struggle to justify Â£850 + joining fee, + other weekly costs of playing golf as a golf club member.

my vision is this... 

A collection of like minded individuals to get together & play early on a weekend morning... 8am at pay-to-play courses in Glasgow. (I myself am moving to the South of the city).

if there were 6-10 bodies it shouldn't be a problem to get a game with a few other guys at least once a week. 

We could also have our own handicaps, matchplay competitions, trophies, days at other courses... etc. 

Ok... It will cost each time you play & we may have to play at municipal courses... But some of these are not bad & it will cost closer to Â£300 a year, rather than Â£1,000!

Also, with the costs of club membership... there MUST be a market available for this kind of Golfer so potential to actually play at a lot of other 'members' courses, on a Sunday, for example.

Any interest... don't be shy!


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 22, 2015)

What would you say the price of a round is on average?  How many times a year do you think a society like this would play?  How much would it cost for prizes and trophies?

Much more than Â£300 I'd imagine.  There's lots of decent courses near you that will offer membership at less than Â£500.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've yet to find a club with membership anywhere near that. Maybe down in Ayrshire but not in Glasgow & especially not the Southside.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2015)

How many munis are in the Glasgow area?


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2015)

It depends how many games a year you plan on playing, if it's once a month then it's a no brainer, if it's once a week or twice a month then you'd be better joining a golf club.

Cathkin Braes at Â£875 a year, normal Sunday green fee = Â£35 a round.

Most people close to your area on here are club members so what you are asking probably won't fit most locals


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 22, 2015)

Mearns Castle is about 400 quid for unlimited golf (granted it is a 9 hole course)


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 22, 2015)

I was thinking of Linn Park & Rouken Glen, although do not know the state of these. 

I played Lethamhill a few times when I took up Golf (5 years ago) & it was in perfectly acceptable nick, albeit it's a long ole track.

i think it is cÂ£12 to play the Munis. Less for a 9 holer. I reckon you'd need to go some to rack up costs of over Â£500 per year.

i know it's not like for like, but there is surely a market for it. 

I can can see myself just taking the plunge & joining somewhere (Cowglen being the closest course) but it will be tough to justify without getting some midweek golf in (which hasn't happened much this year, as much due to the weather as my other commitments).


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 22, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			Mearns Castle is about 400 quid for unlimited golf (granted it is a 9 hole course)
		
Click to expand...

Playsport is a 9 hole as well, but plays 12 months a year for Â£450.

Or, Â£400 for 6 different courses run by South Lanarkshire Council.


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm hoping to organise a meet in early Oct maybe at Dundonald so come and join us fora knock and meet a few heads


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cheers. 
That would be great. Never played there. 
Will keep an eye open on here.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi, have you considered 5 day memberships? Also a few clubs are doing "points" based memberships these days where depending on what time and what day you play depends on how many points are deducted from your total. Worth exploring. 

Rouken Glen was a nice layout but terrible condition all be it a few years back and it was still called Deaconsbank when I last played so it could have been more than a "few" years ago.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2015)

Depending on age you may qualify for an intermediate membership somewhere too???


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Depending on age you may qualify for an intermediate membership somewhere too???
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. 
Now 30 so this is where most age related deals stop.

5 day membership not going to be worthwhile. 

The he more I think about, the more I think I will have to bite the bullet and pay for a membership.


----------



## fourdoors (Jul 22, 2015)

Another option would be get a cheap council course membership, then play there and open comps. Cheap golf at better courses.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2015)

Grant85 said:



			Cheers. 
Now 30 so this is where most age related deals stop.

5 day membership not going to be worthwhile. 

The he more I think about, the more I think I will have to bite the bullet and pay for a membership.
		
Click to expand...

Just join somewhere and make the time to play medals. You won't regret it. :swing:


----------



## Keeno (Jul 23, 2015)

Email a few clubs and ask them if there any offers going.

You'll be surprised what you get back.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Become a mature student,


----------



## MC72 (Jul 23, 2015)

Grant85 said:



			I've yet to find a club with membership anywhere near that. Maybe down in Ayrshire but not in Glasgow & especially not the Southside.
		
Click to expand...

hi there,

decent south lanarkshire municipals are now Â£19.85/round at the weekend (Â£17.55 during the week), so fir a game once per week at the weekend you'll be around Â£80/mth. 

Then if you want a handicap and to play in the competitions/medals at one of the municipals you'll need to join the golf club associated with the club. This'll cost around Â£300 and the comps will be every second Saturday.

It can also be difficult getting a time at municipal courses in the summer. You can be a member at a private club for less than Â£80/month, plus you'll have access to practice area(s), club pro, new friends/playing partners.

Make a few calls to clubs you'd be prepared to travel to and see what deals are out there.


----------

